
What Metrics Every SaaS Company Should Track in 2020? - YuliiaDudareva
We recently had a mastermind call with an expert about SaaS Metrics that founders should track to succeed in 2020.<p>Ben Murray, aka The SaaS CFO shared his insights about the fundamentals of SaaS metrics<p>We discuss: :
▪️ The fundamentals of SaaS metrics: the formulas, calculations, tips and tricks.
▪️ 10 metrics that are relevant to your SaaS business.
Ben shared a unique SaaS Metrics Template that you can download and use to organize all your metrics.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;re interested to watch a replay, and I&#x27;ll share the link to the video.
======
YuliiaDudareva
Saas metrics that really matter and how to track them correctly:
[https://youtu.be/qGZa97pSMI4](https://youtu.be/qGZa97pSMI4)

